# Singed Rotala sp. "vietnam"?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, 

I have been keeping Rotala sp. "vietnam" for the last few weeks and it has been doing exceptionally well - rooting well, growing fast, and keeping a nice red tone. That said, it does seem as if some has been singed or burnt. In most cases an 1/2 inch long section of whirls/leaves on the body of the stem looks like curled up singed hair. The whirls/leaves at the base and tip of the stem both look very healthy. 

I am running 4 wpg, DIY Co2 and I have been following the seachem dosing regime. There may have been a slight break in the dosing (2 days) or perhaps a slight overdose with excel (I increased the DIY Co2 while still dosing a normal amount excel). Other then that i'm not really sure what may have caused it. 

The tanks parmeters are as follows: 

Ph: 7.0 
Kh: 6 
No2: 0
No3: 0 
FE: 0 
PO: 0


----------

